# الراهبات والشهوة الجنسية



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا ..
أعتذر إن كان سؤالي غير مناسب ولكن كثيرا ما يخطر في بالي وهو :

هل تأتي للراهبات شهوة جنسية ؟؟ وإن كان نعم ..كيف تقضيها ؟؟

طبعا لا أقصد أي إساءة للراهبات ولكني لم أجد مكان مناسب لسؤالي أكثر من هنا .. وشكرا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2013)

أشمعنى تسئل عن الراهبات... مش فى رهبان بردوا....

الشهوة الجسديه موجوده عند الرجال و النساء..  و كل ما الإنسان درجت إيمانه تعلى و يقترب من الرب. بيرتفع عن الرغبات و الشهواة الأرضيه... طبعا يبقى قى تدريبات ون صلوات و صوم كثير حتى يكونوا أقوياء. و يقدروا يحاربوا و يرتقعوا فوق الرغبات.


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا حبوا .. أنا بقصد الرهبان بشكل عام بس الراهبات خصوصا عشان الرجال عندهم قدرة أكبر بالتحكم بنفسهم من النساء


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2013)

bavari nari قال:


> شكرا حبوا .. أنا بقصد الرهبان بشكل عام بس الراهبات خصوصا عشان الرجال عندهم قدرة أكبر بالتحكم بنفسهم من النساء



معلومه خاطئه ، النساء اكثر تحكم من الرجال


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا عالتصحيح أستاذ مينا  , بس أنا هالمعلومة مش من نفسي , قاريها من كتب علمية , على كل مش فرقت


----------



## thebreak-up (12 يوليو 2013)

*الرجال اكثر قدرة على التحكم بشهواتهم. اكيد معلومة غلط. 

 إن الرهبان والراهبات بشر لهم نقاط ضعف لكن التقرب من الله والعيش في بيته وقضاء اليوم بالصلاة والتسبيح لهو اقوى من اي شهوة ارضية. *


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ذا بريك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2013)

bavari nari قال:


> شكرا عالتصحيح أستاذ مينا  , بس أنا هالمعلومة مش من نفسي , قاريها من كتب علمية , على كل مش فرقت




المصدر فين ؟
ازاى مش فرقت وانت سوالك اصلا مبنى ع المعلومه دى ؟


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المصدر فين ؟
> ازاى مش فرقت وانت سوالك اصلا مبنى ع المعلومه دى ؟



المصدر مش عالنت , عندي كتب بالبيت .. وبعدين سؤالي مش على كدة مبني .. سؤالي انا عالرهبان بشكل عام .. مش تزعل , ليش حولتوا الموضوع لمسرى تاني ؟؟


----------



## منير جابر (12 يوليو 2013)

الجنس غريزة أساسية فى كل المخلوقات
و هى السبب الرئيسى لإستمرار الحياة

لذلك نجد به الشهوة التى تضمن عدم التغاضى عنه 
بل و السعى إليه
فلا ينقرض الجنس البشرى

يمكن التغاضى عن الجنس
لكن لابد من تفريغ الشهوة


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا منير


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2013)

bavari nari قال:


> المصدر مش عالنت , عندي كتب بالبيت .. وبعدين سؤالي مش على كدة مبني .. سؤالي انا عالرهبان بشكل عام .. مش تزعل , ليش حولتوا الموضوع لمسرى تاني ؟؟




لم نحول الموضوع لاى شىء ، فقد تم الاجابه عن سوالك 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أشمعنى تسئل عن الراهبات... مش فى رهبان بردوا....
> 
> الشهوة الجسديه موجوده عند الرجال و النساء..  و كل ما الإنسان درجت إيمانه  تعلى و يقترب من الرب. بيرتفع عن الرغبات و الشهواة الأرضيه... طبعا يبقى  قى تدريبات ون صلوات و صوم كثير حتى يكونوا أقوياء. و يقدروا يحاربوا و  يرتقعوا فوق الرغبات.





thebreak-up قال:


> *الرجال اكثر قدرة على التحكم بشهواتهم. اكيد معلومة غلط.
> 
> إن الرهبان والراهبات بشر لهم نقاط ضعف لكن التقرب من الله والعيش في بيته وقضاء اليوم بالصلاة والتسبيح لهو اقوى من اي شهوة ارضية. *




هل وصلت الاجايه ، ام تحتاج الى اجابه اخرى ؟


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لم نحول الموضوع لاى شىء ، فقد تم الاجابه عن سوالك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا , وصلت الإجابة من زمان .. ولذلك قلت لك لماذا حولت الموضوع ؟؟ لأنه لم يكن هناك داع لتحويله .. تمت الإجابة وشكرا لكل من جاوب


----------



## amgd beshara (12 يوليو 2013)

سلام و نعمه استاذ بفاري 
الموضوع ليس في كيفية التصرف في الشهوه و لا في الجهاد ضدها 
لكن في شهوة القلب هل شهوة قلبي بالكامل في الله و في النظر اليه و الاتحاد به 
عندما يكون نظر الشخص في الشركه مع الله و الاتحاد به بالروح القدس لن تكون للشهوه الجسديه اي سلطه اذ انه من الاساس لا ينظر اليها بل نظره بالكامل في شخص الله و الشركه معه 
بالطبع ليس الجميع قادرين للتمثل بهذه الحياه و ليست المشكله في الشهوه الجسديه فقط 

و علي كل حال ان كان الراهب يتحرق من الشهوه فلماذا ترهبن إذاً من البدء ! هناك بالتأكيد خلل في حياته الروحيه لتحرقه بالشهوه و ليس محاربته بها بل انه متحرق بالشهوه و عليه ان يُراجع نفسه مع مرشده في الدير ..


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

تمام جدا .. أحلى إجابة أستاذي يوحنا المصري .. أشكرك جدا على إجابتك الرائعة .. تحياتي واحترامي لك


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 يوليو 2013)

هناك من يعتقد ان الشهوات الجنسيه هي غريزه موجوده عند البشر بشكل عام حاله حال الحيوانات بغريزتها.. وهنا اعترض على ذلك فالانسان يختلف لان غريزته تحركها رغبته الذاتيه في عقله وتفكيره ...
فالموضوع اذن هو الرغبه وليس الشهوه
فالمحاربه الحقيقيه هي في عقل الانسان ورغبته وليس في غريزته
وهذه المحاربه محسوم امرها عند الرهبان والراهبات باختيارهم الرهبنه
ارجو المعذره للاختصار بالاجابه عن السؤال 
لكن هذا ما اعتقده ببساطه


----------



## bavari nari (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا أستاذ هشام على إجابتك الحلوة جدا


----------



## منير جابر (12 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هناك من يعتقد ان الشهوات الجنسيه هي غريزه موجوده عند البشر بشكل عام حاله حال الحيوانات بغريزتها.. وهنا اعترض على ذلك فالانسان يختلف لان غريزته تحركها رغبته الذاتيه في عقله وتفكيره ...
> فالموضوع اذن هو الرغبه وليس الشهوه
> فالمحاربه الحقيقيه هي في عقل الانسان ورغبته وليس في غريزته
> وهذه المحاربه محسوم امرها عند الرهبان والراهبات باختيارهم الرهبنه
> ...



معلومات جديدة
كنت أعتقد أنها كيمياء بالمخ و الجسم لا يمكن تجاهلها


----------



## amgd beshara (12 يوليو 2013)

استاذ منير .. من قوانين اقسام الاسئله ان لا تتدخل في سؤال شخص اخر 
اتمني ان تقرأها لان من يخالفها يوجه اليه إنذار او يُفصل .. من هنا :
قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية


----------



## منير جابر (12 يوليو 2013)

أستاذ يوحنا
أعذرنى

فقط كنت أشكر الأستاذ هشام على المعلومة الجديدة
لم أكن أعلم أنها مخالفة


----------



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب​الرهبنة أو التكريس عموماً هو حالة خاصة وشخصية للغاية تأتي للإنسان كرد فعل لدعوة إلهية موجهة للشخص الذي آمن إيمان حي بالله ومن واقع دعوته يأتي انفعال قلبه بوعي وتعقل وفهم وإدراك تام فيهب قلبه ونفسه وجسده بكل ما فيه من طاقة وقدره للعبادة الكاملة وإعطاء كل وقته لله الحي، وغالباً لمثل هذه الشخصيات حياة شخصية مُعينه مرسومة من الله، وفيها لا يشعر الإنسان بأي تحرق لأن الشهوة لا تلح عليه وتجعله يخضع لها ليُلبيها، لكن حينما تغلبه الشهوة ويُستعبد لها (وهو راهب أو مكرس)، فيا إما هوَّ لم يتحقق من دعوته الحقيقية التي دعاه بها الله، أو أنه أهمل طريقة مع الله وعاش بتكاسل وبلا مبالاة، أو تسرع ودخل في هذا الطريق وأخذ ما ليس له، كمثل من ارتدى ثوب أوسع منه وأكبر من مقاسه الحقيقي فعوض أن يسير به بشكل مهندم ومرتب وبعزة وكمال، ارتبك وتعثرت قدماه لأنه ارتدى ما ليس له، لذلك يُغلب الإنسان من شهوته وترتكز حياته على الغريزة، حينما يكرس نفسه بدون أن يدرس خطواته ويعرف إمكانياته، لأن الزواج أو الرهبنة أو التكريس عموماً تحت أي صورة، لا يقل هذا عن ذاك شئناً، المهم كل واحد يسير في طريقه وفق تدبيره الخاص وحسب ما نال نعمة من الله، لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان أن سار في طريق يصير له سبب سقوط أو فشل، لأنه من الأفضل أن لا ينذر على أن ينذر ولا يقدر أن يفي أو لا يقدر على أن يكمل طريقة بعفة وضمير صالح، فالأفضل لهُ أن لا يُكرس نفسه، لأن عموماً المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ
 
 وطبعاً الأخ الحبيب (يوحنا المصري) جاوبك إجابة حلوة للغاية، تتفق مع كلام القديس بولس الرسول:


 [ لأني أُريد أن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا (بدون زواج)، لكن كل واحد له *موهبته الخاصة من الله* الواحد هكذا والآخر هكذا. ولكن أقول لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل أنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا. ولكن أن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق ] (1كورنثوس 7: 7 - 9)
 طبعاً لازم نفهم كلام الرسول صح، لأن الزواج ليس لأجل من عنده تحرق فقط أو قاصر على هذا المعنى، هذا غير مقصود على الإطلاق، بل يتكلم عن من يُريد أن يكون مثله او يُريد حياة تكريس لله، لو شعر أن هناك تحرق او عدم ضبط النفس المستمر، فعليه ان لا يستعجل وينذر نفسه لله ليحيا مكرساً نفسه، بل يتزوج أفضل من أن يكون مثله في عدم زواج، وذلك لكي لا يقع تحت التجربة ويسقط، لأن لن يقدر على أن يسير في طريق يشعره ثقيلاً على نفسه ولن يحيا فيه بسلام، بل سيظل في اضطراب عظيم ولن ينتهي من الصراع معه ليوم مماته... 

لذلك على كل واحد أن يحسب ما هو مقدم عليه جيداً جداً، وأن لا يتعجل قط في أي قرار يتخذه لأنه سيندم وندمه سيكون عظيماً جداً، وحياته لن يكون قادر على احتمالها، فيا إما يفشل نهائياً ويدخل في اليأس المفرط، أو يتوه تماماً ويتخبط في قرارات عكس بعضها ويعيش في تردد دائم وحيته الروحية في تذبذب مرة يسقط ومرة يقوم في صراع لم ولن ينتهي، وربما يترك الرهبنة أو التكريس بل وربما يترك المسيحية كلها، أو ربما يجدف على الله، أو يصبح مرائي له صورة التقوى وينكر قوتها، أو أنه يعيش حياة سخيفة ليس لها طعم يضيع وقته فيها ووقت كل من هم حوله...
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يوليو 2013)

نحاول تلخيص وتجميع إجابات أخوتى الافاضل لنخرج بفائدة أكبر:
1- النشاط الجنسي فى الانسان عمومـــــًا ...  جعله الله   أرقي من مجرد غريزة حيوانية جامحة تثور في توقيت معين وتملى إرادتها.... - لا  و ألف لا .. جعل الله النشاط الجنسي فى الانسانية عموماً  رهن تصرف  العقل  والعاطفة...  وقننه  بالاداب والسلوكيات الانسانية والمجتمعية ...
2- حذر الله الانسان : من الانصياع المطلق للنشاط الجنسي .. وأعلن الله غضبه وإستنكاره لفئات مجتمعية من بعض بنى البشر : أعلنوا أن مبادئهم فى الحياة هى الامتثال  والاذعان للشهوات والغرائز  بلا رابط ولا  كابح ولا نظام.
3- من أهم مفاهيم المسيحية ضرورة الاعلاء بالجنس والسمو به ..والاقرار , بإن النشاط الجنسي - مثله مثل غالبية  غرائز الطبيعة البشرية ومواهبها .. إذا  أولاها الانسان  ترجيحاً مستمراً -وأولوية  مطلقة ..ورعاية تامة متكررة .. آدى ذلك الى تهيجهها وزيادة إشتعال نشاطها .. وإذا تجاهلها وقننها  وقمعها .. خضعت له ودانت له بالولاء والعبودية..
فالمسألة مسأله قرار : 
*@@@ أنا والجنس من السيد ومن العبد ؟؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟وكيف السبيل إلى ذلك؟؟؟ *
[][][]  مبدأ هام جداً  :
[كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 9 العدد 27 ][بل أقمع جسدي وأستعبده حتى بعد ما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضا.]
:::::::::
مبادئ هامة جداً
*رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 16 ألستم تعلمون أن الذي تقدمون ذواتكم له عبيدا للطاعة أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه إما للخطية للموت أو للطاعة للبر؟*
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 17 فشكرا لله أنكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها.
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 18 وإذ أعتقتم من الخطية *صرتم عبيدا للبر.*
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 19 أتكلم إنسانيا من أجل ضعف جسدكم. لأنه كما قدمتم أعضاءكم عبيدا للنجاسة والإثم للإثم* هكذا الآن قدموا أعضاءكم عبيدا للبر للقداسة.*
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 20 لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم أحرارا من البر.
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 22 وأما الآن إذ أعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيدا لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة أبدية.
 كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 7 العدد 23 قد اشتريتم بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيدا للناس.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
إذن  الرهبنة  هى  تحرر من إستعباد الذات للاهؤاء والشهوات ..
4- تعمل نعمة الله  ومعونة الروح القدس مع المؤمن -طالما صدقت نيته وأخلصت إرادته وتعينه على إكمال إشتياقاته نحو الطهارة والعفاف.. بقدر ما كان مخلصاً مجتهداً .مثابراً.. فالروح القدس إله المسيحيين يعيينهم معونة حقيقية واقعة يلمسونها .. ويلمس تأثيرها ومفعولها فى المسيحيين - كل من لا يقاوم الحق.
5- هناك إختبارات أمينة  للقدرات والرغبات والإختيارات  تجرى للمتقدمين إلى الرهبنة عبر فترات غير قصيرة .. 
ودأئماً  يكون آب الاعتراف الشخصي للمتقدم  للرهبنة- فى الصورة مرشداً وناصحاً...
ودائما تكون حياة المتقدم - (من الجنسين )-  حياته وهو  مدنى  ..علمانى .. دائما تكون عنواناً لحياته الرهبانية.المستقبلة.
6- العلم والسوسيولوجى والسيكوبيولوجى يؤكدان أن * الرجل *أقل تحكماً وأكثر ضعفاً أمام رغباته الجنسية .
7- غالباً  من يتساءل ويستبعد ويستنكر أن يتمكن غيره أن يعيش عفيفا نقيا غالبا الشر .. أن يراجع نفسه هو ليرى سلوكه وعواطفه هو ... وكيف أن إنهزامه الذاتى يدعوه ليطعن ويشكك ويناور ويجادل فى أى إنتصار لسواه . فهو يري الفساد والإنتان الذى فى داخله والتوظيف الذى قامت به عقيدته للجنس ...كآداه للإدمان ..لإمعان الهيمنة على الافئدة والعقول والقلوب ....  فعليه الا يُسقط على الاخرين  بلايا  تعشعش وتهيمن على صميم كيانه هو..


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2013)

*من أكثر طرق التفكير خطأ ً في أمور الله *

*أن ُنفندها حسب فكرنا البشري ونمنطقها بعقولنا وُنرسي قوانينها *

*ولذلك سوف أذكر حادثتين نفهم من خلالهما حفظ الله لأشخاص راعوا في حياتهم ما يُرضي الله *

*الأولى ليوسف *
*في البيت وحدهما *
*ليس أعظم من يوسف *
*رغبة المرأة بإلحاح لإرضاء نفسها *

*لكنه تعلَّم أن إمرأة غيره ليست له بل هي لزوجها فقط *
*وعلِمَ أن هذا الفعل هو شرٌ عظيم ولا ينبغي أن يُخطئ إلى الله بسببه *
*لقد أحب الله أكثر من الشهوة فهرب منها ولم يفعلها دون الخوف من النتائج *
تكوين 39 : 9 
ليس هو في هذا البيت *اعظم* مني. 
ولم يمسك عني شيئا غيرك *لانك امراته*. 
فكيف اصنع هذا *الشر* العظيم *واخطئ* الى الله 
​ 
*الحادثة الثانية لدانيال :*
دانيال 1 : 8 
أما دانيآل فجعل في قلبه أنه *لا يتنجس* 
بأطايب الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه فطلب من رئيس الخصيان أن لا يتنجس.
​ 
*كل من حوله أكلوا كما أكل الناس *

*أما دانيال *

*فجعل في قلبه أنه لا يتنجس ... إصرار في القلب ... رغبة حقيقية *

*حققها الله له ... لأنه وجد إنسانًا لا يريد أن يسلك كما أهل العالم بل لإلهه فقط *


*لاحظ *
*رغبة المؤمن المقدسة ... يقابلها دعم إلهي لا يتصوره الانسان الطبيعي *


*لكل مؤمن يريد أن يعيش في طريق الرب ... الرب نفسه يطلب من أجلك *

*أن ُيحفظ وقت التجربة *
لوقا 22 : 31 ، 32 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ سِمْعَانُ سِمْعَانُ هُوَذَا الشَّيْطَانُ *طَلَبَكُمْ لِكَيْ يُغَرْبِلَكُمْ كَالْحِنْطَةِ *
ولكني *طلبت من أجلك* لكي لا يفنى إيمانك. 
وأنت متى رجعت ثبت إخوتك. 

التثنية 32 : 10 
وجده في أرض *قفر* وفي *خلاء مستوحش خرب*. 
*أحاط* به *ولاحظه وصانه* كحدقة عينه.

رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 10 
لأنك حفظت كلمة صبري، 
أنا أيضا *سأحفظك* من *ساعة التجربة* العتيدة أن تأتي على العالم كله لتجرب الساكنين على الأرض.
​ *طوبى للمؤمن السائر أمام الرب *


.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2013)

الرهبان ناس اختاروا بمحض ارادتهم هذا الطريق
ويعلمون الصعوبات التى ستواجههم وهم يشغلون انفسهم بالصلاة 
والعبادة ليل نهار
هم تركوا الدنيا واختاروا طريق الرب
لو تاملنا حياة الرهبنة سوف نجدهم اسعد الناس
باعوا الدنيا لا يشغلم اموال ولا اولاد ولا عقارات
ولا اى شىء يبعدهم عن الرب


----------



## bavari nari (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من جاوب .. إجابات رائعة


----------

